# Possibly expossed to chicken pox before pgd cycle



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi there

I work in a care home for adults with learning disabilities.  One of the ladies has been to a wedding recently, her mum phoned to say that she danced with two ladies who have now come down with chicken pocks.  The lady i care for has already had chicken pocks as so have i.  I am just about to start a cycle of icsi pgd (may 22nd) and am now slightly worried that there is a risk that i could get it.  If you have already had it once can you get it again? some say yes and others say no?

Thank you very much

xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

If you have had chicken pox for certain then it is highly unlikely to catch it again. You will have antibodies to protect you. 90% of the population are fully immune.

If you are really worried and as you are working in a care capacity, then I suggest that you could ask your doctor for an antibody blood test to confirm immunity, then you don't have to worry. If you do not have immunity that is sufficient, then you can be given immunoglobulin to stop/reduce the infection.


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank u. My dr said that I should be immune and not to worry about it. So just going to not worry about. Xx


----------

